# Cedar Waxwing



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I took this photo last year with a digital camera. They were eating are crab apples in the winter.
Tell me what you think


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice. 

Does your original have enough definition to crop out the bird and have a bigger bird in the frame?

Jim


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you mean like this?[attachment=0:1zh7d9yv]HPIM1225.jpg[/attachment:1zh7d9yv]


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Ya, like that, but I expected to see a bigger picture. If you crop a bird out of the original it is often still a picture over 600 pixels, and the result is a much larger bird on the picture when you resize it to 600 pixels for the forums. You see my suggestion was to get the bird larger, and not have quite so much blue sky in the photo and still have a picture about 600 to 640 pixels for viewing on the forum. Not that I have anything against blue sky, but think this picture is about a beautiful bird. 

What size was the original?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know about photography much and just liked the picture. I will look into changing what ever you guys are talking about.

Thanks :wink:


----------

